# Man STUFF movies



## jwhoff

Name some of your favorite MAN STUFF movies.  Movies that the women don't need to like for you to watch it every time it comes on.  Or, if it doesn't start before 3:30 AM, you just go ahead and record to watch tomorrow.

Here we go:

Dr. Strangelove, Or how I learned to stop worrying and love the Bomb
The Naked Runner


----------



## Brent Heilman

The Boondock Saints, Pulp Fiction, Monty Python and The Holy Grail. Just a couple off the top of my head. I'm sure there are more but can't think of anymore right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## jwhoff

Donovan's Reef
Father Goose
Gramma's Boy


----------



## Beathard

Gone Fishin
Big Lebowski


----------



## jwhoff

Beer League


----------



## Beathard

King Pin


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Kill bill vol. 1-2


----------



## Beathard

The Right Stuff


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Brent Heilman said:


> The Boondock Saints




Gotta respect the Boondock Saints!!!  lol 

All of the Bourne Trilogy movies is my pick!


----------



## Tony Siciliano

Heat
The Way of the Gun
Equilibrium


----------



## Blake Bowden

Heat
Die Hard
Predator


----------



## owls84

American History X, Shawshank Redemption, and Fight Club

Dumb and Dumber, Tommy Boy, and any Mel Brooks movie (they don't make comedy like that anymore.)


----------



## SC Heston

Blade Runner
Logan's Run
Outland
Mad Max trilogy
Enemy At the Gates
Wyatt Earp
Tombstone
From Dusk Til Dawn
The Usual Suspects
Reservoir Dogs

Just to name a couple...


----------



## Beathard

Rocky
Rambo


----------



## Ol Kev

The list is long and distinguished:

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
The Searchers
The Patriot
Tombstone
Monte Walsh
Crossfire Trail 
The Dirty Dozen
Twelve O'Clock High
Command Decision
Lonesome Dove
The Professionals
We Were Soldiers
The Hunt For Red October
Tin Cup
Legend of Bagger Vance
The Greatest Game Ever Played
Dead Solid Perfect

And let us not forget to pay homage to The Three Stooges and the Blue Collar Comedy Tour

Since a lot of this doesn't hit the airwaves much anymore, I have them in DVD or yes, even VHS . . . sorta like "In Case of Fire, Break Glass and Pull Lever . . . "


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?
Lawrence of Arabia
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Commando


----------



## HghDnsty

*Man movies*

Full metal jacket
Pulp fiction
Shawshank redemption
Goodfellas


----------



## MikeMay

These are all great movies and many are in my DVD collection...

To add a couple...

The Matrix Trilogy
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
My Name is Nobody (Spaghetti Western)
Spy Game
Sneakers
The Shooter
Serenity
Ice Pirates


----------



## Beathard

Looking a award winners: 
Godfather
Braveheart
The Departed
Gladiator 
Unforgiven
Platoon
French Connection
The Bridge On The River Kwai
Rocky
Patton


----------



## Beathard

Anything by Robert Rodriguez.


----------



## JTM

Tony Siciliano:62220 said:
			
		

> Heat
> The Way of the Gun
> Equilibrium



I love equilibrium


----------



## MikeMay

A couple more...

Dirty Harry
Dr. No
Bullet
Enter the Dragon
Apocalypse Now
Reservoir Dogs
Fight Club
Blazing Saddles
Shaft
48 Hours
Animal House
The Great Escape
Cool Hand Luke
The Great Escape
The Magnificent Seven
The Green Berets

Any Sergio Leone spaghetti western...


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Heartbreak Ridge....
Blackhawk Down....


----------



## SC Heston

The Guns of Navarone
True Grit
Rooster Cogburn
300
The Hunt for Red October


----------



## gnarledrose

For the philosophy behind the movie, there's two that easily reign supreme to me: Equilibrium and Fight Club.


----------



## Kristopher Wyatt

Brent Heilman said:


> The Boondock Saints, Pulp Fiction, Monty Python and The Holy Grail. Just a couple off the top of my head.




Well, Brent, I haven't seen The Boondock Saints (believe it or not), but if you put it in the category with the other two you list, I have to see it.  The other two are among my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Kristopher Wyatt said:


> Well, Brent, I haven't seen The Boondock Saints (believe it or not), but if you put it in the category with the other two you list, I have to see it.  The other two are among my all time favorite movies.


 
You gotta check it out. It is one of those movies that you never hear about and wonder how that could have happened. More people would have seen or heard about but it was to be released to theaters right about the time Columbine happened. The movie studio figured it would be a bad thing to release a movie that featured 2 guys in pea coats shooting a bunch of people. 

It will always be at or near the top of my movie list. The second one was okay but nowhere near the first.


----------



## MikeMay

gnarledrose said:


> For the philosophy behind the movie, there's two that easily reign supreme to me: Equilibrium and Fight Club.



I saw Equilibrium and Ultraviolet the same evening on DVD...Equilibrium is a much deeper movie than it has been given credit for...


----------



## jwhoff

Valdez is Coming  --- pop  pop  pop  like a turkey shoot


----------



## jwhoff

[/QUOTE]any Mel Brooks movie (they don't make comedy like that anymore.)[/QUOTE]

"the streets are crawling with soldiers."


----------



## tbone1321

It's pronounced Frank-en-stein


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Lone Wolf McQuaide (I don't know if that is the right spelling, but I am referring to the Chuck Norris movie..lol)


----------



## jwhoff

Pooty Tang
A Fist Full of Dollars
A Few Dollars More


----------



## Michaelstedman81

jwhoff said:


> Pooty Tang




Hahaha I thought I was the only person that has seen that movie..lol


----------



## kwilbourn

Poolhall Junkies - probably my favorite performance by Christopher Walken.


----------



## THemenway

Y'all forgot:
Platoon
Gardens of Stone
Glengarry Glen Ross
Road to Perdition
Taps
Slap Shot
The Omega Man
The Cowboys
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
Road Trip
Old School

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## tbone1321

I am surprised nobody has said Star Wars I loved all of them yes even 1-3 or the hangover my favorite.

More favorite movies

Lord of the rings 
Godfather
Casino
Monty python and the holy grail
History of the world part 1 
Space balls


----------



## MikeMay

tbone1321 said:


> I am surprised nobody has said Star Wars




I liked 4-6.  JarJar Binks is hard to take, but the effects were great in 1-3...


----------



## Jacob Johnson

how bout M (easily one of my favorites), Barry Lyndon, Vampyr, Ran, 2001: A Space Odyssey, Plan 9 From Outer Space, Hard Rock Zombies, or Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter?


----------



## MikeMay

Omega Man
Soylent Green
I am Legend
Rio Bravo
She wore a Yellow Ribbon
The Man who Shot Liberty Valance
McQ


----------



## jwhoff

Full Metal Jacket --- "It's easy ... you just don't lead 'em as much."


----------



## jwhoff

tbone1321 said:


> It's pronounced Frank-en-stein


 
count the money ...

It's COUNT de MONEH, de MONEH!


----------



## THemenway

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Full Metal Jacket --- "It's easy ... you just don't lead 'em as much."



That part kills me every time!

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## nwendele

Great movies all.....but I haven't seen anyone list Bruce Willis in "Last Man Standing" yet!


----------



## jwhoff

*The Life and Times of Judge Roy Bean *-- "of course it warn't right, if he wanted a chance he should'ah went sumwhER else."


----------



## Brent Heilman

Band of Brothers, not really a movie but a mini series, but it is still one of the best WWII films ever made.


----------



## jwhoff

Hombre!


----------



## tbone1321

Monster squad and oldie but goodie


----------



## jwhoff

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Beathard

There ya go!  With quotes like:

[Frankenstein, Igor and Inga in front of HUGE castle doors]
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: What knockers.
Inga: Oh, thank you doctor.

Classic man humor!


----------



## jwhoff

So ... do you remember the only word ... _*and who said it*_ from Silent Movie?


----------



## Beathard

Marcel Marceau, a mime, said in French: 
"Non!"


----------



## THemenway

I hate to do this because I love the classics, BUT......
I just watched the re-make of the old Charles Bronson movie The Mechanic and it was pretty dang good. It was way better than what I was expecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Brent Heilman

THemenway said:


> I hate to do this because I love the classics, BUT......
> I just watched the re-make of the old Charles Bronson movie The Mechanic and it was pretty dang good. It was way better than what I was expecting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


 
I was impressed too. I usually don't hold high hopes for the new remakes of the older classics. True Grit really was a great remake also. Can't say the same for Ocean's 11 or all of the other various remakes out there.


----------



## THemenway

Brent Heilman said:
			
		

> True Grit really was a great remake also.



Agreed, I just saw that one Tuesday.
I'm glad YOU said it because I sure was thinking it. 
I would never mutter those words or type them for fear that both my Grandfather and Father would rise from their graves and give me a beating. They loved The Duke!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## jwhoff

Haven't seen it yet, but I hear the new version of True Grit had a masonic slight masonic reference embedded.  Anyone see one?


----------



## tbone1321

2 actually


----------



## jwhoff

Bump me a _pm_ on where, if you would.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

2 references? I caught the apron (the one from the original)... can you pm the other to me, too?


----------



## tbone1321

I just sent both of y'all a PM


----------



## jwhoff

Got it, thanks.


----------



## tbone1321

Np


----------



## jwhoff

Anything with Penelope Cruz and / or Selma Hyack in it ... _really_.


----------



## Beathard

Double amen!


----------



## THemenway

MAN ON FIRE
Open Range
No Country For Old Men
Smokin' Aces

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Brent Heilman

THemenway said:


> No Country For Old Men Smokin' Aces



I forgot about those too. Both were great movies. I also forgot about Super Troopers for a bit of campy comedy fun.


----------



## THemenway

In Smokin' Aces, the scene when the guy is shot up and in the old woman's tub is hilarious. The first time I saw that karate kid come in there and start going off, I laughed so hard I thought I was going to pass out.
"I feel like you're eyeballin me dawg".

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## RedTemplar

"The Man Who Would Be King" starring Sean Connery


----------



## Jacob Johnson

ok, here's another one that I forgot to mention in my previous post... 

THE TERROR OF TINY TOWN


----------



## tbone1321

Who framed Roger rabbit


----------



## sipsey

Here are a few of my favorites that I have to watch if they come on. Luckily my wife understands this side of me. King Arthur (Clive Owen-2004), Shooter, Shoot em' up, Zombieland, Book of Eli and both Boondock Saints


----------



## jwhoff

Vanishing Point --- the original


----------



## choppersteve03

good fellas
platoon
apacolipse now
friday
any cheech and chong movies, and any movies with bro.richard pryor or bro. john wayne.


----------



## choppersteve03

nobody has mentioned the pacific mini series, it is kick ass one of the best ww2 shows to date. its a mini series that watches like a movie,watch it when you have a chance you wont be disappointed.


----------



## jwhoff

tbone1321 said:


> Who framed Roger rabbit



"I can't help it ... they drew me that way."


----------



## THemenway

I just watched The Lincoln Lawyer, Awesome flick!!!


----------



## THemenway

Just saw The Source Code last night. You have to open your imagination a little, but an awesome movie!


----------



## MikeMay

Cowboys and Aliens...pretty good movie, lots of great one-liners and awesome special effects...


----------



## jwhoff

One liners?  As good as Men in Black?  I'm totally interested now.


----------



## LCWebb

Lots of great titles so far. Thought I would add one. 
In Bruges.....hilarious dark comedy.


----------



## KirkMcPherson

Several of mine have already been listed, but I'll list them again.

Beer fest
Super troopers
Animal house
Grandma's Boy
Blazing saddles
2 days in the valley
Boondock saints
Bourne trilogy
True grit...either one

I had never heard of boondock saints till '07 when I caught in on spike tv on a Saturday morning.

Can someone pm me the second Masonic reference in true grit? I caught the apron at the beginning.


----------



## Dow Mathis

High Plains Drifter
Quigley Down Under
Firefox
Cannonball Run I & II
Any of the Airplane movies


----------



## jwhoff

All good choices.  You know, I was surprisingly pleased with Firefox.  That was a good movie.


----------



## THemenway

My wife just rented Ironclad.
 I wasn't too thrilled but iy turned out to be an awesome movie. It has Paul Giamatti as King John in 13th century England after the signing of the Magna Carta.
A few Knights Templar have to defend a castle as a stronghold for the free men against KJ's turning of his word.
It is long, fight scenes are pretty sweet, suprisingly bloody and graphic.
Good Movie!


----------



## jwhoff

Was there ever a movie called *Bloodfeast*?  I wonder if any such movie could live up to its name?  Back when I was in college there was an old cheer, "Blood makes the grass grow, kill, kill!"  

Boys, there's nothing like total release!


----------

